# Is sand a no-no???



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a bag of extra sand and I was wondering if I could use it as bedding for my cockatiel's nest box. The bag says it is natural play sand (whatever that means). Also it is marked as fine sand. If not what are some beddings that I might have around the house. If there are none I have heard that aspen is my best bet. Thanks for any input.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

i am sure they would try to eat it. i don't think it is good nest material just for that reason. to much sand can cause a crop impaction. 
the aspen is the best bet for sure.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I would not use the sand as bedding at all. Aspen shavings are definitely the bedding to use. Not only can the sand cause a crop impaction.. it can also hold excessive moisture.. and also due to the fact there is no sunlight shining on it when it is in a nest box.. it will never give them the warmth they need.


----------

